# Acabo de venir de almorzar y un hombre de 48 años me ha dicho que "si no me despeño con el coche ahora mismo es por mi hija"



## Gigatr0n (4 Feb 2022)

Vengo flipao de cojones!

Resulta que hace un rato he ido al restaurante de enfrente a monear un rato porque la faena que tenemos aquí es de cachondeo ahora mismo. Sobrevivir a febrero es chungo pero así llevamos 17 años ya.

El caso es que saliendo me he encontrado con un amigo empresario que no veía hace ya meses y nos hemos parado a hablar un rato yendo para su coche que tenía aparcado ahí, en la esquina.

El caso es que, y para resumir, me ha contado mientras andábamos que está hasta los webos de todo y que si no fuera por su hija (de 16 años), pillaba el coche ahora mismo y se despeñaba por ahí y a tomar por culo todo.
Ahí ya me he parado, lo he mirado todo serio y me que quitado completamente el bozal de los cojones para preguntarle que coño le pasaba y no ha sabido decirme nada en concreto y eso, que la empresa le va bien. Asique este tema no es algo de dinero ni de drogas ni pastillas ni nada de eso.

... que no quiere a la mujer ya (unque yo pienso que no la ha querido nunca), que está hasta los webos de la empresa ... yo le he dicho que venda por ahí lo suficiente como para irse al Caribe y que pasase de todo y va el tío, se me queda mirando mientras se apoyaba en la puerta del coche y me pregunta "¿te vienes conmigo? si te vienes te lo pago todo"... a lo que he respondido que no podía y me ha dicho "... pues eso, yo tampoco puedo" y ha arrancado su mercedes y se ha pirado al doblar la esquina. Espero volver a verlo pero ha sidoduro ver a un tío de casi 50 tacos llorando sin poder aguantar las lágrimas... JODER! casi me pongo a moquear yo y todo... también me ha dicho que no le cuente a nadie -ni a mi parienta- lo que me acaba de decir... me ha dejao un poco tocao, me cago en dios!

Por eso, empiezo a pensar que eso de la "salud mental" no es algo a tomarse a coña precisamente... salud mental lo llaman


----------



## cerilloprieto (4 Feb 2022)

_ también me ha dicho que no le cuente a nadie......._

Joder, como para fiarse de ti.
Es la Gitania que tú quieres.


----------



## Don Juan de Austria (4 Feb 2022)

2,5/10 + 1,25 por lo del lloro + 1,25 por lo de bajarte la.mascarilla


----------



## Passenger (4 Feb 2022)

Cuando vuelvas a verlo, dale una hostia de mi parte. Tiene la nevera llena, y llorando? Se ha llenado esto de maricas


----------



## randomizer (4 Feb 2022)

Por el viaducto de la autovía en un Picasso color nevera, como si lo viera...


----------



## maromo (4 Feb 2022)

Os pagan por estas cosas y dar movimiento al foro o te inventas estas historias para sentirte alguien?

Que vida más triste tenéis algunos.


----------



## Gigatr0n (4 Feb 2022)

Que no es tema de pasta coño!!! te lo digo yo. Este tío tiene millones en el banco. Es otra cosa...

Yo creo que es eso que llaman "salud mental", es que si no, no me lo explico. O eso, o que le han sacado algo en el hospital y no lo quiere decir pero también lo veo raro, está bien físicamente, al menos aparenta.



cerilloprieto dijo:


> _ también me ha dicho que no le cuente a nadie......._
> 
> Joder, como para fiarse de ti.
> Es la Gitania que tú quieres.



Coño! no he dado nombres ni nada privado. Además, "El Fulano" se refería más bien a mi familia puesto que mi hijo el pequeño y su hija -la de 16 tacos- son amigos. El mío tiene 17... supongo que sería por eso.

Ha recalcado mucho que lo más importante de su vida era su niña, que sin ella, ya nada merece la pena. Así me lo ha dicho... me cago en dios, estoy prácticamente moqueándo JODER!

No sabía que hacer y por eso lo cuento aqui.


----------



## HaCHa (4 Feb 2022)

Tu colega tiene una depresión.
Hay tratamientos para eso. Y funcionan.
Dile que busque ayuda porque pinta a que no lo va a hacer y que a la larga acabará mal.


----------



## Gigatr0n (4 Feb 2022)

Don Juan de Austria dijo:


> 2,5/10 + 1,25 por lo del lloro + 1,25 por lo de bajarte la.mascarilla





maromo dijo:


> Os pagan por estas cosas y dar movimiento al foro o te inventas estas historias para sentirte alguien?
> 
> Que vida más triste tenéis algunos.



Ojalá fuese coña nenes... OJALÁ!!! pero de verdad os lo digo... OJALÁ!



Passenger dijo:


> Cuando vuelvas a verlo, dale una hostia de mi parte. Tiene la nevera llena, y llorando? Se ha llenado esto de maricas



Pues en verdad, se podría decir que llevas razón pero cuando es alguién con quien has bebido, comido he incluso nos hemos llegado a bañar en su piscinaca pues, como que no mola. Si no lo conociese diría lo mismo que tú pero joder, he visto en su cara que no estaba actuando.

Lo que le he dicho al otro de arriba, o le han sacado algo en el hospital chungo o esto es eso que llaman "salud mental" porque si no, no me lo explico

P.D. y la mujer ponerle los cuernos tampoco puesto que es un tordo "tipo-caldera" que no vale un pimiento. Supongo que de joven estaría algo más buena, no sé.



HaCHa dijo:


> Tu colega tiene una depresión.
> Hay tratamientos para eso. Y funcionan.
> Dile que busque ayuda porque pinta a que no lo va a hacer y que a la larga acabará mal.



Joder tío, me dan ganas de llamarlo esta tarde y comentarselo aunque, ¿cómo no lo va a saber esto ya?... no sé macho, que le pase esto a la gente que no se lo merece pues... pfff! no sé rick, esto es una mierda-absoluta.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (4 Feb 2022)

randomizer dijo:


> Por el viaducto de la autovía en un Picasso color nevera, como si lo viera...



¿que fue de ese grandioso hilo???


----------



## Gigatr0n (4 Feb 2022)

randomizer dijo:


> Por el viaducto de la autovía en un Picasso color nevera, como si lo viera...



¿Qué coño os ha dado ahora a todos los cagones por sacarme del ignore? ¿no me metiste en el ignore hace ya?

Ayer el tonto del @Vlad_Empalador y ahora tú... ¿no se os estará yendo la perola a vosotros también?


----------



## optimistic1985 (4 Feb 2022)

Passenger dijo:


> Cuando vuelvas a verlo, dale una hostia de mi parte. Tiene la nevera llena, y llorando? Se ha llenado esto de maricas



Cuidado porque la mente es muy perra y juega malas pasadas sea cual sea tu situación y al contrario. Yo a día de hoy tengo un trabajo practicamente asegurado, viviendo con mi mujer, todos con salud etc... soy feliz, pero si me pongo a recordar aquellos tiempos donde me estaba buscando el trabajo, vivia con colegas, tenia todo más inseguro y aunque en esos momentos estaba con la ansiedad de "ir a mejor" lo recuerdo como una época más feliz. Lo de ahora es una felicidad de "hacer lo que tienes que hacer".

Pero una persona que aunque tenga mucha pasta tenga que sentirse feliz no es asi. Puedes estar con una persona tóxica de la que no puedes desprenderte por multiples circunstancias y estar en un camino sin salida.

Por ejemplo, yo tengo un colega que estuvo años pasándolo muy mal hasta el punto que las consecuencias fueron incluso llegar a no querer salir de casa. Le iba muy bien en el curro y todo eso pero en su casa convivia con una mujer que al parecer le paraba en todos los sentidos y empezó a quedarse anulado, y no "podía" dejarla porque... ella estaba sola, no tenía amigas y sus padres estaban lejos. Cada caso es un mundo


----------



## spamrakuen (4 Feb 2022)

Gigatr0n dijo:


> Vengo flipao de cojones!
> 
> Resulta que hace un rato he ido al restaurante de enfrente a monear un rato porque la faena que tenemos aquí es de cachondeo ahora mismo. Sobrevivir a febrero es chungo pero así llevamos 17 años ya.
> 
> ...



Joder... Te lo ha dicho bien claro, la mujer.

A mi hermano mayor le pasa lo mismo, tiene un buen trabajo, con buen sueldo, un encanto de hijos, y es un desgraciado porque vive con una arpía.


----------



## cuasi-pepito (4 Feb 2022)

...pues porque nos estamos tomando todos nuestra porcioncita de pastilla roja.

Para tener esa pasta habrá estado a full toda su puta vida.


----------



## lowfour (4 Feb 2022)

Gigatr0n dijo:


> Vengo flipao de cojones!
> 
> Resulta que hace un rato he ido al restaurante de enfrente a monear un rato porque la faena que tenemos aquí es de cachondeo ahora mismo. Sobrevivir a febrero es chungo pero así llevamos 17 años ya.
> 
> ...



Yo conocí a un tipo muy brillante hace muchos años, en otra vida. Luego fuimos por caminos distintos pero teníamos amigos en común. Montó una empresa, le iba bien, tenía dos hijos, todo feliz. Un día se tiró por la ventana.


----------



## chainsaw man (4 Feb 2022)

Ese hombre vive ahora mismo para su hija, una responsabilidad que lo mismo no quiso pero su mujer si, y ahora le toca aguantar esa responsabilidad hasta que sea autosuficiente, cosa que es probable que sea nunca, entiendo que este hasta los cojones de no poder hacer lo que realmente quiere y tenga que vivir para mantener a otros.


----------



## Lubinillo (4 Feb 2022)

A ver que esto de la plandemia a venido para destruirnos como personas, el que no lo vea....


----------



## Gorrión (4 Feb 2022)

Y tu con bozal puesto, no creo que eso ayude a nadie.


----------



## Passenger (4 Feb 2022)

optimistic1985 dijo:


> Cuidado porque la mente es muy perra y juega malas pasadas sea cual sea tu situación y al contrario. Yo a día de hoy tengo un trabajo practicamente asegurado, viviendo con mi mujer, todos con salud etc... soy feliz, pero si me pongo a recordar aquellos tiempos donde me estaba buscando el trabajo, vivia con colegas, tenia todo más inseguro y aunque en esos momentos estaba con la ansiedad de "ir a mejor" lo recuerdo como una época más feliz. Lo de ahora es una felicidad de "hacer lo que tienes que hacer".
> 
> Pero una persona que aunque tenga mucha pasta tenga que sentirse feliz no es asi. Puedes estar con una persona tóxica de la que no puedes desprenderte por multiples circunstancias y estar en un camino sin salida.
> 
> Por ejemplo, yo tengo un colega que estuvo años pasándolo muy mal hasta el punto que las consecuencias fueron incluso llegar a no querer salir de casa. Le iba muy bien en el curro y todo eso pero en su casa convivia con una mujer que al parecer le paraba en todos los sentidos y empezó a quedarse anulado, y no "podía" dejarla porque... ella estaba sola, no tenía amigas y sus padres estaban lejos. Cada caso es un mundo



La vida es sacrificio, tío. Hay 6 días chungos por cada 1 bueno. Si tu mujer no te hace feliz, la dejas, pagas y a otra cosa. El hacer lo q hay q hacer, lo q uno debe hacer, y no lo q quieres hacer es la vida en sí misma. Si es un problema de salud mental, pues a tratarse, pero si no, uno arregla o rompe con lo q está mal y sigue apretando el culo con lo demás. No hay otra.


----------



## Gigatr0n (4 Feb 2022)

spamrakuen dijo:


> Joder... Te lo ha dicho bien claro, la mujer.
> 
> A mi hermano mayor le pasa lo mismo, tiene un buen trabajo, con buen sueldo, un encanto de hijos, y es un desgraciado porque vive con una arpía.



Puede ser eso, si... la tía es de esas que "las mata callando" pero aun así, joder! este tío tiene 2 fincas y pisos aquí en la capital. Lo normal sería ponerle una paguica y a tomar por culo a su puto pueblo, no?

El verano pasado estuve con la parieta y los críos en su casa -de campo- para comer y pasar el día y la tía, iba de negro todo el rato, se nota que hablaba con nosotros por obligación y mi parienta me dijo por la noche en el coche que, "fulanito" bien pero ella... ummm, como que no le cayó muy bien me dijo.

No sé Rick... esto me tiene confuso.

¿Te ha contado tu hermano en dejar a la arpía e irse por ahí a su bola? si si vale, soy un cotilla.
La hija le puede salir todo lo desastre que quieras, que ya te digo yo que no. Aun así, seguiría siendo "su niña" y por ella, haría lo que fuera... así me lo ha dicho su padre hace un rato y la ha sacado en la conversación varias veces.



cuasi-pepito dijo:


> ...pues porque nos estamos tomando todos nuestra porcioncita de pastilla roja.
> 
> Para tener esa pasta habrá estado a full toda su puta vida.



Que coño! siempre ha sido un currante nato.

Es más, ahora recuerdo cuando en el pasado me hablaba de sus vacaciones que siempre me decía; "he acabado hasta los webos tío. Deseándo volver a mi casa con mis perros y a mi nave con mi trabajo"... ya ves!


----------



## ferrys (4 Feb 2022)

Joder, estos son los hilos que le animan a uno. Yo con mi buga de 23 años, con lo justo para vivir sin estrecheces, haciendose el pollo asado en el horno y mas contento que unas castañuelas.


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (4 Feb 2022)

Resumen: 2 maricones llorando como nenazas porque no se pueden ir juntos al Caribe.


----------



## HelpAviation (4 Feb 2022)

pero si ahora le quitas las mascarilla y no te enteras de que hay covid ya ni lo dicen en los telediarios. Por qué la gente esta tan mal entonces?


----------



## Gigatr0n (4 Feb 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> Un día se tiró por la ventana.



A ver si es que calló limpiando la puta ventana...



chainsaw man dijo:


> Ese hombre vive ahora mismo para su hija, una responsabilidad que lo mismo no quiso pero su mujer si, y ahora le toca aguantar esa responsabilidad hasta que sea autosuficiente, cosa que es probable que sea nunca, entiendo que este hasta los cojones de no poder hacer lo que realmente quiere y tenga que vivir para mantener a otros.



Por lo que yo sé, fue "la torda" la que después de nacer su hija, dijo que ya no más... que lo pasó mu mal en el embarazo y no se que pollas más.

Mi colega siempre quiso a su hija una cosa mala pero sin malcriarla, "vigilante de lejos" como dice él y por supuesto... "su niña".

Ya he dicho antes que con el capital y los bienes que tiene, podría hacer literalmente lo que le saliése los webos, como si dice de comprarse un piso en Tokio y montarse un "todo a 100" en la acera de enfrente, que digo yo! si es que, esto me tiene trastocao. No sé que pensar.



Lubinillo dijo:


> A ver que esto de la plandemia a venido para destruirnos como personas, el que no lo vea....



A este hombre, lo de la pandemia se la ha sudado soberanamente siempre. No lo he visto nunca con bozal auqnue, ya te digo que desde el verano no lo veo.



Gorrión dijo:


> Y tu con bozal puesto, no creo que eso ayude a nadie.



Llevaba el bozal en la barbilla tíiiiiiiiiiiiiio! pa fumarme el cigarro que por cierto, me ha invitado él. Para pagar el café con leche del almuerzo tengo que entrar en el restaurante y hay que subirse el puto bozal...



Passenger dijo:


> La vida es sacrificio, tío. Hay 6 días chungos por cada 1 bueno. Si tu mujer no te hafeliz, la dejas, pagas y a otra cosa. El hacer lo q hay q hacer, lo q uno debe hacer, y no lo q quieres hacer es la vida en sí misma. Si es un problema de salud mental, pues a tratarse, pero si no, uno arregla o rompe con lo q está mal y sigue apretando el culo con lo demás. No hay otra.



Amén tío...

En esta vida nunca te toca lo que quieres pero, joder! llorándo en medio la calle -se ha tenido que meter en el coche y tó- y pidiéndome que me fuera con él al Caribe... eso es de estar jodido y pasarte algo gordo.


----------



## HelpAviation (4 Feb 2022)

Lubinillo dijo:


> A ver que esto de la plandemia a venido para destruirnos como personas, el que no lo vea....



y como lo esta haciendo?


----------



## asakopako (4 Feb 2022)

Left can't aldone


----------



## Lubinillo (4 Feb 2022)

HelpAviation dijo:


> y como lo esta haciendo?



Para empezar no atendiendo como se debiera en los ambulatorios. Dejando que se expandan patologías, imponiendo medidas coercitivas, con el miedo. El miedo a contagiarse ha hecho que el contacto humano si antes ya era poco, ahora esta bajo cero. 
Y si no lo ves, por mucho que te lo explique no lo vas a entender, es cuestión de amor propio.


----------



## HelpAviation (4 Feb 2022)

Lubinillo dijo:


> Para empezar no atendiendo como se debiera en los ambulatorios. Dejando que se expandan patologías, imponiendo medidas coercitivas, con el miedo. El miedo a contagiarse ha hecho que el contacto humano si antes ya era poco, ahora esta bajo cero.
> Y si no lo ves, por mucho que te lo explique no lo vas a entender, es cuestión de amor propio.



yo la mayoria de gente que conozco ya hace vida normal, ya que le dijeron en la sexta que con esta ola el covid se acaba y esta ola solo es como un costipado.


----------



## ArmiArma (4 Feb 2022)

Gigatr0n dijo:


> Por eso, empiezo a pensar que eso de la "salud mental" no es algo a tomarse a coña precisamente... salud mental lo llaman



Claro que no es para tomáselo a coña. Ya conozco dos casos de suicidio no muy cercanos y nos ha contado mi hermana que un amigo de mi sobrino veinteañero intentona hace nada. Lo de ese encuentro y que el tio te haya lanzado ese aviso y se haya desahogar contigo, habrá sido determinante en positivo


----------



## Lubinillo (4 Feb 2022)

Pues yo veo a la gente con cada vez mas miedo, haciéndose la "prueba de antígenos" cada vez que estornudan o tienen mocos.


----------



## Stronger (4 Feb 2022)

Gigatr0n dijo:


> Vengo flipao de cojones!
> 
> Resulta que hace un rato he ido al restaurante de enfrente a monear un rato porque la faena que tenemos aquí es de cachondeo ahora mismo. Sobrevivir a febrero es chungo pero así llevamos 17 años ya.
> 
> ...



De qué Mercedes estamos hablando?


----------



## wanamaker (4 Feb 2022)

Las inquietudes, aficiones, ganas de hacer cosas, de muchos "deprimidos", son tendentes a cero.
Conozco dos casos de tios que no hacen absolutamente nada y luego que si tengo ansiedad.
Como cojones no vas a tner ansiedad si solo haces que ver el tiempo pasar.
Haz algo joder.


----------



## spamrakuen (4 Feb 2022)

chainsaw man dijo:


> Ese hombre vive ahora mismo para su hija, una responsabilidad que lo mismo no quiso pero su mujer si, y ahora le toca aguantar esa responsabilidad hasta que sea autosuficiente, cosa que es probable que sea nunca, entiendo que este hasta los cojones de no poder hacer lo que realmente quiere y tenga que vivir para mantener a otros.



Aprende a leer, dice claramente que no se quita la vida por su hija.


----------



## elena francis (4 Feb 2022)

Que se divorcie joder. Antes de vivir amargado el resto de mi vida me divorcio y lo que haga falta, coño....está España llena de flojos!!!


----------



## malvado (4 Feb 2022)

OP, me creo la historia hasta el último punto.

Al resto, lo del record de suicidios que hemos tenido ¿de dónde créeis que ha salido? Hay mucha gente que está a un paso de perder la cabeza.


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (4 Feb 2022)

Disfruten del social-marxismo votado!

Con alegría, orgullo y *satisfuckción*!


----------



## spamrakuen (4 Feb 2022)

Gigatr0n dijo:


> Puede ser eso, si... la tía es de esas que "las mata callando" pero aun así, joder! este tío tiene 2 fincas y pisos aquí en la capital. Lo normal sería ponerle una paguica y a tomar por culo a su puto pueblo, no?
> 
> El verano pasado estuve con la parieta y los críos en su casa -de campo- para comer y pasar el día y la tía, iba de negro todo el rato, se nota que hablaba con nosotros por obligación y mi parienta me dijo por la noche en el coche que, "fulanito" bien pero ella... ummm, como que no le cayó muy bien me dijo.
> 
> ...



Mi hermano sufre una especie de síndrome de Estocolmo. Mi cuñanada, si no la conoces realmente bien, parece una persona inofensiva e incluso frágil. Y se aprovecha de ello. Siempre va de victima, y usa ese victimismo para chantajear emocionalmente. Al principio mi hermano se quejaba, e incluso en alguna ocasión connsu primer hijo siendo bebe, la queria enviar a tomar pol culo porque estaba loca (sic).

Pero fue aguantando, y aguantando, y ahora básicamente la defiende a ella, y la relación con su familia se ha ido a la mierda por todo el daño que su mujer toxica ha ido malmetiendo.

Y nada, mi hermano lo esta pasando bastante mal e incluso a fantaseado con el suicidio, pero ahi lo tienes, aguantando a la petarda y ojo no insinues que es la causa de todos sus males. Superprotector con ella, y cerrado al extremo contra su familia sin importarle una mierda si su padre tiene problemas serios de salud.

Un poema y todo por culpa de una tipa que de cara al exterior no parece problematica.

Por eso te digo, no te fies de las apariencias. Su mujer puede parecer alguien mas o menos normal, pero es posible que dentro de esa casa aquello sea un puto infierno y por eso tu amigo fantasea con el suicidio.

El instinto femenino de tu mugera le activo las alarmas.


----------



## optimistic1985 (4 Feb 2022)

Profesor.Poopsnagle dijo:


> Resumen: 2 maricones llorando como nenazas porque no se pueden ir juntos al Caribe.



Nunca entenderé a los que demonizan este tipo de cosas, cuando un viaje inesperado a, por ejemplo, un lugar tropical con dos o 3 colegas puede ser de los mejores recuerdos que te queden en esta vida.


----------



## República Independiente (4 Feb 2022)

Es posible que la crisis de los 50 (la mediana edad) le haya dado fuerte. En estos momento te pones a hacer balance de lo que has hecho, de lo que tienes por detrás, y de lo que te queda por delante, y no es tan difícil acabar con la cabeza jodida.


----------



## vermer (4 Feb 2022)

Passenger dijo:


> Cuando vuelvas a verlo, dale una hostia de mi parte. Tiene la nevera llena, y llorando? Se ha llenado esto de maricas



Joder qué risas . Se han juntado dos mariconas y pasa lo que pasa. Yo ya veía al OP progre con el morro en el caño del hamijo.....
Están más perdidos que un hijoputa en el día del padre. 

Las nenazas mugronas son así. Pienso para la moronegrada


----------



## Malasangre (4 Feb 2022)

Te dice que no digas nada y vienes a contarlo al foro mas popular de habla hispana. No me quiero ni imaginar que hubieras hecho si no te dice nada.


----------



## NORDWAND (4 Feb 2022)

Gigatr0n dijo:


> Vengo flipao de cojones!
> 
> Resulta que hace un rato he ido al restaurante de enfrente a monear un rato porque la faena que tenemos aquí es de cachondeo ahora mismo. Sobrevivir a febrero es chungo pero así llevamos 17 años ya.
> 
> ...



Tendencias suicidas, bozales, mariconismo y lágrima fácil.... Almodóvar, lo tenemos!!! 8/10


----------



## TomásPlatz (4 Feb 2022)

Gigatr0n dijo:


> Vengo flipao de cojones!
> 
> Resulta que hace un rato he ido al restaurante de enfrente a monear un rato porque la faena que tenemos aquí es de cachondeo ahora mismo. Sobrevivir a febrero es chungo pero así llevamos 17 años ya.
> 
> ...



Tiene una empresa que le va bien, mujer e hijos. QUE MAS QUIERE?

Se quejan de vicio coño!

Que se pegue una noche en un buen puticlub de esos que tienen hasta piscinita de burbujas, con dos buenas hembras, y una buena botella de ron añejo. Y como NUEVO.


----------



## un mundo feliz (4 Feb 2022)

Ya en 2019 teniamos un consumo altisimo de ansiolíticos. Pero fue llegar la pandemia y se han disparado , en muchos casos terminando de la peor de las formas posible. El que arrastraba problemas mentales de cualquier índole los ha visto multiplicados por todo este ambiente de terror y restricciones. Casos como el que abre el hilo es imposible opinar sin conocer todos y cada uno de los detalles de la vida del individuo, pero una cosa está clara, nadar literalmente entre billetes no te libra.


----------



## NCB (4 Feb 2022)

Y que encima a la hija se la focke un moronegro. Si es que así no se puede.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (4 Feb 2022)

1,25/10…sin aliens no es lo mismo…


----------



## randomizer (4 Feb 2022)

wanamaker dijo:


> Las inquietudes, aficiones, ganas de hacer cosas, de muchos "deprimidos", son tendentes a cero.



En que en eso precisamente consiste la depresión (sin comillas) y por eso es tan jodida.

Pero no sé qué coño te explico, si eres SUBNORMAL


----------



## etsai (4 Feb 2022)

El pobre es carne de Maje.


----------



## wanamaker (4 Feb 2022)

randomizer dijo:


> En que en eso precisamente consiste la depresión (sin comillas) y por eso es tan jodida.
> 
> Pero no sé qué coño te explico, si eres SUBNORMAL



Bueno, al menos yo nunca he estado tan aburrido como tu.


PD: Se puede calificar como problema mental estar aburrido por no tener gusto por nada?
Para mi no.
Otra cosa es que tengan otro tipo de problemas.


----------



## Kurten (4 Feb 2022)

wanamaker dijo:


> Las inquietudes, aficiones, ganas de hacer cosas, de muchos "deprimidos", son tendentes a cero.
> Conozco dos casos de tios que no hacen absolutamente nada y luego que si tengo ansiedad.
> Como cojones no vas a tner ansiedad si solo haces que ver el tiempo pasar.
> Haz algo joder.



Pero precisamente no hacen nada porque su ánimo es depresivo. Primero, tratar la depresión, poco a poco irán recuperando las ganas


----------



## randomizer (4 Feb 2022)

Sr. del Cojon dijo:


> ¿que fue de ese grandioso hilo???



Creo que calvopez lo borró... 






¿Han borrado mi hilo de CARAPADRES?


No lo encuentro, y tenía cientos de mensajes geniales. Esto ya pasa de castaño a oscuro. @calopez devuelveme el hilo ya!!




www.burbuja.info


----------



## chainsaw man (4 Feb 2022)

spamrakuen dijo:


> Aprende a leer, dice claramente que no se quita la vida por su hija.



Estas queriendo decir que si se quita la vida, ¿podria vivir para su hija tambien?...

Entiendo que necesites generar trafico para ganarte unos centimillos, anda te dejo la limosnilla en forma de post respuesta.


----------



## wanamaker (4 Feb 2022)

Kurten dijo:


> Pero precisamente no hacen nada porque su ánimo es depresivo. Primero, tratar la depresión, poco a poco irán recuperando las ganas



Bueno, no siempre. En los dos casos que yo conozco, es el no tener aficion por nada lo que les lleva a la ansiedad y depresion.
Aunque tampoco se si es lo mismo ansiedad y depresion.
Pero son gente que no tiene aficion por nada. Tal vez en lugar de inflarles a pastillitas se les podria decir a la cara que hagan algo de una puta vez.


----------



## Risitas (4 Feb 2022)

Gigatr0n dijo:


> Vengo flipao de cojones!
> 
> Resulta que hace un rato he ido al restaurante de enfrente a monear un rato porque la faena que tenemos aquí es de cachondeo ahora mismo. Sobrevivir a febrero es chungo pero así llevamos 17 años ya.
> 
> ...



Menuda pelicula.

Que venda la empresa, se separe y de lo que le pida la mujer y ya es libre.


----------



## noseyo (4 Feb 2022)

Tú lo que más conoces es a la que lleva las ayudas sociales ,o eres fucirata no hay más


----------



## Julc (4 Feb 2022)

¿Te lleva al caribe y le has dicho que no?


----------



## Guano For Life (4 Feb 2022)

Se ha dado de cuenta que ha malgastado su juventud y su vida para formar una familia con una mujer que no ama (y que lo tortura psicológicamente) y en crear y desarrollar una empresa que dará dinero, pero que no le apasiona.

Acaba de comprender que, a pesar de las apariencias, ha vivido una vida de mierda. Una vida de esclavo. De tonto útil. Una vida sin riesgo ni emoción, sin épica o sentido. Simplemente vivir por vivir.

Un Joaquín más que se percata muy tarde de que lleva remando 30 años como un cabrón por algo que no le hace feliz y que más de la mitad de su esfuerzo ha sido para financiar al Estado.

El último clavo que queda por meter en el ataúd que es su existencia es una VIOGEN

Que Dios se apiade de su alma


----------



## juantxxxo (4 Feb 2022)

Gigatr0n dijo:


> Vengo flipao de cojones!
> 
> Resulta que hace un rato he ido al restaurante de enfrente a monear un rato porque la faena que tenemos aquí es de cachondeo ahora mismo. Sobrevivir a febrero es chungo pero así llevamos 17 años ya.
> 
> ...



Y por qué coño no te has ido al Caribe con él??????? haberle dicho que SÍ.


----------



## quehablerafapaypal (4 Feb 2022)

Gigatr0n dijo:


> Vengo flipao de cojones!
> 
> Resulta que hace un rato he ido al restaurante de enfrente a monear un rato porque la faena que tenemos aquí es de cachondeo ahora mismo. Sobrevivir a febrero es chungo pero así llevamos 17 años ya.
> 
> ...




me voy al caribe con el, manda privado


----------



## Alpargato (4 Feb 2022)

Que se lleve a algún político por delante al menos.


----------



## Thundercat (4 Feb 2022)

Gigatr0n dijo:


> ... también me ha dicho que no le cuente a nadie -ni a mi parienta- lo que me acaba de decir... me ha dejao un poco tocao, me cago en dios!



     
es increíble, ponlo en Forocoches ya que estamos, y en Twitter


----------



## Demonio de Tasmania (4 Feb 2022)

Gigatr0n dijo:


> Vengo flipao de cojones!
> 
> Resulta que hace un rato he ido al restaurante de enfrente a monear un rato porque la faena que tenemos aquí es de cachondeo ahora mismo. Sobrevivir a febrero es chungo pero así llevamos 17 años ya.
> 
> ...



Como las maracas de Machín y con su mercedes.


----------



## spamrakuen (4 Feb 2022)

wanamaker dijo:


> Bueno, no siempre. En los dos casos que yo conozco, es el no tener aficion por nada lo que les lleva a la ansiedad y depresion.
> Aunque tampoco se si es lo mismo ansiedad y depresion.
> Pero son gente que no tiene aficion por nada. Tal vez en lugar de inflarles a pastillitas se les podria decir a la cara que hagan algo de una puta vez.



La ansiedad es miedo anticipado. Tu cuerpo se prepara ante una amenaza que no esta presente. Obviamente, si tal amenaza no existe o se mantiene durante el tiempo, ese estado de continua tensión no es muy bueno. 

Depresión es lo que cualquier persona que ha sufrido una perdida ha sentido pero que finalmente desaparece cuando se acepta dicha pérdida. Si no logras superar dicha perdida o si dicho estado es resultado de alguna alteración fisiologica, este estado prolongado tampoco es muy sano


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (4 Feb 2022)

A ver si es verdad y se despeña el hijoputa


----------



## Popuespe (4 Feb 2022)

"también me ha dicho que no le cuente a nadie -ni a mi parienta- lo que me acaba de decir."

Pues espero por tu bien y el suyo que no sea usuario de este foro...


----------



## wanamaker (4 Feb 2022)

spamrakuen dijo:


> La ansiedad es miedo anticipado. Tu cuerpo se prepara ante una amenaza que no esta presente. Obviamente, si tal amenaza no existe o se mantiene durante el tiempo, ese estado de continua tensión no es muy bueno.
> 
> Depresión es lo que cualquier persona que ha sufrido una perdida ha sentido pero que finalmente desaparece cuando se acepta dicha pérdida. Si no logras superar dicha perdida o si dicho estado es resultado de alguna alteración fisiologica, este estado prolongado tampoco es muy sano



Eso parecen definiciones academicas.
Pero dos motivos por los que mucha gente se infla a pastillitas, y que tal vez al ser motivos bastantes absurdos no se trate como debe y ale pastillitas, son la incertidumbre y el aburrimiento.
Con incertidumbre no me refiero a esa que si puede joder como mantendre mi trabajo, si no a esa forma de ser, al parecer muy humana, de que hay que tener respuesta para todo. Es la incapacidad de aceptar que no podemos saber casi nada ni prever el mañana.
El aburrimiento esta claro lo que es. Hay mucha gente que no le gusta hacer nada, lo cual me es incomprensible.


----------



## asiqué (4 Feb 2022)

randomizer dijo:


> Por el viaducto de la autovía en un Picasso color nevera, como si lo viera...



con 3 llantas de aluminio y una negra de chapa.


----------



## aventurero artritico (4 Feb 2022)

todo se ha vuelto tan antinatural que las depresiones están a la orden del dia.

yo también tengo una camuflada aunque me hago autopsicologia para ir tirando.

no me van bien las cosas, no ingresos, no novia,no sexo, no amigos, no aficiones, no trabajo satisfactorio...tengo otras cosas que otros les gustaría tener pero siempre queremos lo que no tenemos.... para tener salud mental alguna guapita te la tiene que chupar una vez por semana.

y encima me puse esta mierda de vacuna 1 shot, peor error de mi vida.


----------



## HelpAviation (4 Feb 2022)

Guano For Life dijo:


> Se ha dado de cuenta que ha malgastado su juventud y su vida para formar una familia con una mujer que no ama (y que lo tortura psicológicamente) y en crear y desarrollar una empresa que dará dinero, pero que no le apasiona.
> 
> Acaba de comprender que, a pesar de las apariencias, ha vivido una vida de mierda. Una vida de esclavo. De tonto útil. Una vida sin riesgo ni emoción, sin épica o sentido. Simplemente vivir por vivir.
> 
> ...



y como se vive una vida con emoción?


----------



## eL PERRO (4 Feb 2022)

Gigatr0n dijo:


> Ahí ya me he parado, lo he mirado todo serio y me que quitado completamente el bozal de los cojones para preguntarle que coño le pasaba



Ahi ahi.. embichalo, llevatelo por delante, y asi le haces un favor


----------



## eL PERRO (4 Feb 2022)

En un estado soberano con economia planificada y empresas publicas potentes como el de Franco, eso no pasaba

¿Queriais liberalismo? Pues a disfrutarlo


----------



## Linsecte2000 (4 Feb 2022)

El pan de cada día.


----------



## Chino Negro (4 Feb 2022)

Yo con 24 años estoy igual lo único que me mantiene vivo es no ver sufrir a mis padres, el motivo es porque estoy estancado no consigo nada en la vida ni si quiera una novia.


----------



## Linsecte2000 (4 Feb 2022)

HelpAviation dijo:


> y como se vive una vida con emoción?



Y épica. Dónde coño encuentras eso hoy en día. La realidad es que la mayoría de vidas son y serán puta mierda, y la gente trata de llenarlas con gilipolleces, porque si se pusieran a mirar hacia lo más profundo de uno mismo y vieran lo que son en realidad y la farsa en la que viven, se suicidarían (de hecho mucha gente que acaba comprendiéndolo lo hace).


----------



## HelpAviation (4 Feb 2022)

Linsecte2000 dijo:


> Y épica. Dónde coño encuentras eso hoy en día. La realidad es que la mayoría de vidas son y serán puta mierda, y la gente trata de llenarlas con gilipolleces, porque si se pusieran a mirar hacia lo más profundo de uno mismo y vieran lo que son en realidad y la farsa en la que viven, se suicidarían (de hecho mucha gente que acaba comprendiéndolo lo hace).



y como se puede vivir una vida así?


----------



## RRMartinez (4 Feb 2022)

Gigatr0n dijo:


> también me ha dicho que no le cuente a nadie -ni a mi parienta-


----------



## Chino Negro (4 Feb 2022)

Si no tengo trabajo no me puede sacar el dinero


----------



## Viviendo Digno (4 Feb 2022)

Gigatr0n dijo:


> Ahí ya me he parado, lo he mirado todo serio y me que quitado completamente el bozal de los cojones



Y por qué lo llevas ahí?


----------



## Gigatr0n (4 Feb 2022)

ArmiArma dijo:


> Claro que no es para tomáselo a coña. Ya conozco dos casos de suicidio no muy cercanos y nos ha contado mi hermana que un amigo de mi sobrino veinteañero intentona hace nada. Lo de ese encuentro y que el tio te haya lanzado ese aviso y se haya desahogar contigo, habrá sido determinante en positivo



Pues va a ser que sí es algo serio este tema... ya ves!

Yo también conocí en mi juventud un par de casos que acabaron, uno en la via del tren y otro hasta el culo de drogas en su casa pero eso... eran jóvenes que no pasaban de los 24 años y con un pasado bastante tortuoso... o no?

El tema es que este tío me parecía un hombre de los pies a la cabeza, como se supone que tiene que ser y, joder! me ha dejado medio-tocao esta mañana.
Si se ha querido desahogar conmigo, por mí cojonudo. Es más, mañana lo llamaré a ver si quiere pegarse 8 cervezas o algo.



Lubinillo dijo:


> Pues yo veo a la gente con cada vez mas miedo, haciéndose la "prueba de antígenos" cada vez que estornudan o tienen mocos.



No creo que sea el caso de este tío. El tema de la pandemia se la ha pelado siempre y como he dicho antes, JAMÁS lo he visto con bozal o "darme el codo"... el tío iba comom si nada pasase.



elena francis dijo:


> Que se divorcie joder. Antes de vivir amargado el resto de mi vida me divorcio y lo que haga falta, coño....está España llena de flojos!!!



Ya he comentado antes que no sé si será por la parienta o qué. Si se quiere divorciar SEGURO que no se corta un pelo. Primero porque no tiene problemas económicos y segundo porque lo que conozco de él, no es alguien cohibido precisamente.



spamrakuen dijo:


> Mi hermano sufre una especie de síndrome de Estocolmo. Mi cuñanada, si no la conoces realmente bien, parece una persona inofensiva e incluso frágil. Y se aprovecha de ello. Siempre va de victima, y usa ese victimismo para chantajear emocionalmente. Al principio mi hermano se quejaba, e incluso en alguna ocasión connsu primer hijo siendo bebe, la queria enviar a tomar pol culo porque estaba loca (sic).
> 
> Pero fue aguantando, y aguantando, y ahora básicamente la defiende a ella, y la relación con su familia se ha ido a la mierda por todo el daño que su mujer toxica ha ido malmetiendo.
> 
> ...



Hostias tú! pues... lo mismo van por ahí los tiros. A ver si lo veo mañana y puedo sacárle algo porque esta mañana ha sido imposible. Mi sorpresa y mi asombro me han paralizado.

Lo de tu hermano yo creo que es algo hasta común hoy en dia... y siempre. Digamos que tu hermano "se a hecho a ella" y ahí está... a la deriva y en la espiral destructiva, en fín, hay algunas tías que es como para pegarles con un palo en lo alto a ver si así, espabilan.


----------



## DonManuel (4 Feb 2022)

Suena a betazo tragando cuernos en nombre de su hija y pagando como un hijoputa los caprichos de la mujer.


----------



## elchicho47 (4 Feb 2022)

48 años y le llamas SEÑOR? me cagon la puta, acabas de joderme el finde cabron


----------



## EL BRAYAN (4 Feb 2022)

Gigatr0n dijo:


> Que no es tema de pasta coño!!! te lo digo yo. Este tío tiene millones en el banco. Es otra cosa...
> 
> Yo creo que es eso que llaman "salud mental", es que si no, no me lo explico. O eso, o que le han sacado algo en el hospital y no lo quiere decir pero también lo veo raro, está bien físicamente, al menos aparenta.
> 
> ...



Vamos,lo que pensábamos ,que estás tú también fino de la sesera. ¡ Vaya pandilla de maricones estáis hechos ! ¡ Una puta guerra os merecíais pasar !


----------



## olympus1 (4 Feb 2022)

Pobre.


----------



## Jake el perro (4 Feb 2022)

Gigatr0n dijo:


> Vengo flipao de cojones!
> 
> Resulta que hace un rato he ido al restaurante de enfrente a monear un rato porque la faena que tenemos aquí es de cachondeo ahora mismo. Sobrevivir a febrero es chungo pero así llevamos 17 años ya.
> 
> ...



Que apechugue como se ha hecho toda la puta vida, a ver si se cree que es un chavalín y tiene que vivir la vida loca.

Dios, Patria y familia.

Eso le dará razones para seguir.


----------



## Pepitoternera (4 Feb 2022)

Has traicionado a tu amigo y no le has brindado apoyo. Muy mal.


----------



## Culozilla (4 Feb 2022)

Y los putos robots alienígenas?!!!


----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (4 Feb 2022)

Es lo que tiene alejarse de Dios y limitarse solo al mundo material...


----------



## eL PERRO (4 Feb 2022)

Gigatr0n dijo:


> me pregunta "¿te vienes conmigo? si te vienes te lo pago todo



Contando con que hubiera algo de verdad en este hilo de mierda de la gente de bart, ahi tienes la clave de todo

Gente que se ve totalmente SOLA y desamparada porque NO TIENE AMIGOS. No tiene nadie con quien hablar. No tiene nadie con quien desahogarse. No tiene nadie en quien apoyarse. No tiene a nadie con quien nutrirse de ese contacto masculino que necesita todo hombre, del hacer cosas de hombres con otros hombres. Del tener comprension y complicidad con otros hombres, contarse sus vidas y sus secretos. O a quienes recurrir para tener apoyo moral, o material, o mental, o hasta para enterrar un puto cadaver si hace falta. Amigos de verdad

No los tienen. No los tiene nadie. Vuestro amo os ha reducido a la minima expresion, al papo y el remo. Seguro que ese tio antes de sentirse asi, era del mismo perfil mental de los que entraban a este pozo de mierda a reirse de mis hilos y a decir que tener amigos es cosa de niños de la eso y de maricones

Pues nada, ahora a disfrutar de vuestras vidas de mierda solitarias de putos flojos mentales que ni siquiera sois capaces de soportaros a vosotros mismos. Teneis, una vez mas, ni mas ni mas que lo que habeis estado sembrando, en todos y cada uno de los ambitos de la vida y sociedad


----------



## Gigatr0n (4 Feb 2022)

Malasangre dijo:


> Te dice que no digas nada y vienes a contarlo al foro mas popular de habla hispana. No me quiero ni imaginar que hubieras hecho si no te dice nada.



Ya he dicho esta mañana uqe no he revelado ningun dato privado ni nada de destacar... de esta manera creo yo que se puede rajar de lo que sea.
Yo pensaba que el foro más popular de Habla Hispana era Forocoches 



TomásPlatz dijo:


> Tiene una empresa que le va bien, mujer e hijos. QUE MAS QUIERE?
> 
> Se quejan de vicio coño!
> 
> Que se pegue una noche en un buen puticlub de esos que tienen hasta piscinita de burbujas, con dos buenas hembras, y una buena botella de ron añejo. Y como NUEVO.



No creo que se queje por vicio. Me deja pillao el asunto pero al mismo tiempo, me mola que se véan con confianza como para contarte estas cosas que la gente no suele contar.
Yo creo que "hay algo" chungo y simplemente no lo sé. Tampoco ha sido muy concreto cuando e hablado con él. Prácticamente lo que he dicho en el primer post y yo, todo pasmado pues, no he sabido sacarle las cosas.



un mundo feliz dijo:


> Ya en 2019 teniamos un consumo altisimo de ansiolíticos. Pero fue llegar la pandemia y se han disparado , en muchos casos terminando de la peor de las formas posible. El que arrastraba problemas mentales de cualquier índole los ha visto multiplicados por todo este ambiente de terror y restricciones. Casos como el que abre el hilo es imposible opinar sin conocer todos y cada uno de los detalles de la vida del individuo, pero una cosa está clara, nadar literalmente entre billetes no te libra.



No creo que vayan por ahí los tiros



Risitas dijo:


> Menuda pelicula.
> 
> Que venda la empresa, se separe y de lo que le pida la mujer y ya es libre.



Si pero claro, las cosas no son así de fáciles. De la noche a la mañana esto se puede hacer si eres un chavalín... ya de viejo, hay que "saber conducir".



Julc dijo:


> ¿Te lleva al caribe y le has dicho que no?



Tio! se lo he soltado por decir algo... además, menudo peligro irte por ahí con alguién así, depresivo. Yo ya no aguanto cogorzas brutales como antes. No quiero morir yo antes que él... aunqeu sea más viejo


----------



## ako (4 Feb 2022)

Suena a crisis de la mediana edad, antes eran los 40 pero con las bakunas vamos a vivir minimo 100 años y ahora es a los 50.

Mira para atras y esta harto de una vida vacia.

Solo tiene una mision en la vida que es vivirla y ahora se da cuenta que lleva 20 años viviendo para la galería.

Una leccion excelente para los que tengais 25 años y penseis que tener un Mercedes y un chalet os hara felices.


----------



## notorius.burbujo (4 Feb 2022)

Me estoy dando cuenta que el tema del covid es la gota que colma el vaso. No es solo un tema de dinero, ya te atacan por todas las vias. Por la pareja o esposa, el Estado, la cultura, los medios, presion social, Hacienda, inmigracion, familia, economia…

La gente no quiere asumir que estamos en guerra. Como no saben identificar lo que sucede, sienten un horrible malestar sin saber la verdad. Esto es peligrosisimo, porque la gente normal no es capaz de cuestionarse sus creencias. Son como un rompecabezas con piezas que no encajan y esto es peligrosisimo.


----------



## Falcatón (4 Feb 2022)

La fuerza física de las mujeres es escasa pero convivir con una que te desprecia es más corrosivo que el peor de los ácidos.

Ese mismo hombre sin mayores problemas económicos disfrutaría de la vida con una nueva mujer y más si a pesar de la tendencia actual su empresa va aceptablemente bien. Esto último es lo que está hundiendo a la gente ahora.

Yo tuve una relación durante casi nueve años y comprendí que me resultaba negativa así que corté. Con hija o no que ese hombre haga lo mismo, a sus 16 años ya estará comenzando un carrusel de pollas buscando su príncipe azul empotrador y la unión de sus padres no será tan importante como antes. Si se va a estudiar al extranjero para aprender otro idioma ya ni te digo pero incluso dentro de un par de años la universidad en España le alejará de sus padres.

Hay fuerzas poderosas que están reduciendo la natalidad occidental a golpes de cheques y hacernos a los hombres enemigos de las mujeres es como la fuerza poderosa de gotas de agua constantes, no hay roca que las aguante sin deformarse o romperse. Sin embargo nosotros no somos objetos, podemos dar cambios de rumbo a nuestras vidas y si hay que buscarse una panchita o una ucraniana todavía no corrompidas por el feminismo radical pues que así sea.


----------



## aleg (4 Feb 2022)

Passenger dijo:


> Cuando vuelvas a verlo, dale una hostia de mi parte. Tiene la nevera llena, y llorando? Se ha llenado esto de maricas



Y que lo digas....un hombre como Dios manda no necesita que nadie le acompañe....coge el petate y se va solo a Australia, China, a las Americas ...solo y disfruta el viaje solo, conoce mundo, desconecta de sus problemas...y se conecta consigo mismo que al final es lo que ese pobre hombre necesita. Pero viajar solo a China, Australia, o Africa... hay que planificarlo bien y tener un poco (solo un poco de valor). Si para hacer algo asi necesitas compañia o sino no lo haces, aunque te lo pida el cuerpo....algún lastre arrastra ese pobre hombre. Ojalá salga adelante. Un viaje muy sencillo para un hispanohablante es Cancun, Chichen Itza, Merida, Tulum, Playa del Carmen, Cozumel....esa zona de Mexico es (hasta dpnde yo se) relativamente segura para turistas. No al nivel europeo, pero si mucho mas seguro que el resto de Mexico.


----------



## Gigatr0n (4 Feb 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Contando con que hubiera algo de verdad en este hilo de mierda de la gente de bart, ahi tienes la clave de todo



... tu sabes que te quiero, hermano.







eL PERRO dijo:


> Gente que se ve totalmente SOLA y desamparada porque NO TIENE AMIGOS. No tiene nadie con quien hablar. No tiene nadie con quien desahogarse. No tiene nadie en quien apoyarse. No tiene a nadie con quien nutrirse de ese contacto masculino que necesita todo hombre, del hacer cosas de hombres con otros hombres. Del tener comprension y complicidad con otros hombres, contarse sus vidas y sus secretos. O a quienes recurrir para tener apoyo moral, o material, o mental, o hasta para enterrar un puto cadaver si hace falta. Amigos de verdad
> 
> No los tienen. No los tiene nadie. Vuestro amo os ha reducido a la minima expresion, al papo y el remo. Seguro que ese tio antes de sentirse asi, era del mismo perfil mental de los que entraban a este pozo de mierda a reirse de mis hilos y a decir que tener amigos es cosa de niños de la eso y de maricones



Sinceramente hermano, no sé como quieres que hagámos las cosas. Estoy deacuerdo en casi todo lo que pones pero "EL COMO" de todo esto no se ve claramente. La vida es relativamente larga -si no te mueres- y las cosas cambian. Yo podría haber conocido a un millón de personas de las cuales, el 70% eran basura, el 20% tratables, el 9% para lo que interesan y SOLO UN 1% merecen la pena.

Por otro lado, es verdad que un hombre de verdad se lo pasa de puta madre con otros hombres haciendo cosas de hombres... yo he estado muchs veces más agusto entre tíos bebiendo, riéndo y fumando que con una pava en webos follándotela para hacer sueño pero al hacerse viejo, los colegas van desapareciendo y si vas detrás de la peña solicitando algo de compañía, como que queda mal.



eL PERRO dijo:


> Pues nada, ahora a disfrutar de vuestras vidas de mierda solitarias de putos flojos mentales que ni siquiera sois capaces de soportaros a vosotros mismos. Teneis, una vez mas, ni mas ni mas que lo que habeis estado sembrando, en todos y cada uno de los ambitos de la vida y sociedad



Pero es que TODOS TENEMOS vidas solitarias y sin quererlo precisamente. Yo fue cumplir los 43 y desapareció to'kiski. Yo quería quedar y salir a tostarnos un rato y montarnos una buena juerga pero claro, siempre llamaba yo y siempre me decían que otro día asique, uno mira para dentro de su casa y se "refugia" en su familia que al fin y al cabo, no son tan malos si has tenido algo que ver en la educación de tus hijos que resulta en este caso -el mío- que sí tuve que ver...

... y ya está! te haces viejo y te mueres...


----------



## eL PERRO (4 Feb 2022)

Gigatr0n dijo:


> ... tu sabes que te quiero, hermano.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 931855​
> 
> ...



Tu solo te das respuesta a todas tus dudas

Es decir, que tu tambien eres basurilla, como lo son los demas. Ni siquiera a los que no consideras basurilla, les has dedicado jamas tiempo ni atencion. Y para ti, el tener amigos, se reduce a ser un atrapao en el tiempo que quiere desfogarse un dia alas mil con guateques y borracheras. Y ni reclamas tiempo ni lo ofreces, porque "ejjjque eso queda mal" 

Pues eso. Todos metidos en esa misma espiral de vida infernal judeoliberal de hombres beodos, solitarios, ultraconsumistas y descerebrados, que se suicidan a los 50 porque su vida es un puto infierno desde los 30


----------



## elojodeltuerto (4 Feb 2022)

Ninguna pena,tengo que ir a por comida a caritas y luego vendersela a mi madre o a mis tias para tener cash,que se joda y espero que de el paso y se acomode.
*Como mierdas así que lo tienen todo son tan debiles mentales,me imagino que este hilo sera troll,pero Conozco caso así.¡HIJOS DE LA GRAN PU,si esto no fuera aun programa informático como dice elon musk o como se llame estariais comiendo "GUANO".*


----------



## Gigatr0n (4 Feb 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Tu solo te das respuesta a todas tus dudas
> 
> Es decir, que tu tambien eres basurilla, como lo son los demas. Ni siquiera a los que no consideras basurilla, les has dedicado jamas tiempo ni atencion. Y para ti, el tener amigos, se reduce a ser un atrapao en el tiempo que quiere desfogarse un dia alas mil con guateques y borracheras. Y ni reclamas tiempo ni lo ofreces, porque "ejjjque eso queda mal"
> 
> Pues eso. Todos metidos en esa misma espiral de vida infernal judeoliberal de hombres beodos, solitarios, ultraconsumistas y descerebrados, que se suicidan a los 50 porque su vida es un puto infierno desde los 30



Ya bueno, llevas razón pero tú tampoco aportas solución... no se sabe lo que propones. Solamente criticas y faltas sin parar, que oye, tu estilo me gusta pero no es muy efectivo que digamos, no sé si me pillas.

Supongo que propones vivir como se vivía antes, pero antes me refiero hace 3000 años, cuando vivíamos en tribus o comunas que se peleaban o mataban por los pastos que había por el lugar. El ser "celta" en esa época no es que fuése cojonudo precisamente, o íbero, o cualquiera que estuviése en una aldea gobernada por UNA MUJER casi siempre en la peninsula iberica que era la más vieja y la que más chocheaba... eso sí, judíos no habían, pero aun así, tampoco era la ostia aquello... ya te digo que no entiendo muy bien l oque propones hermano.

Supongo que en aquellas épocas también habrían sus movidas en ciertas edades, o marronazos que te cagas .- como el chaval que se casaba con 15 años y dejaba a la mujer preñada y al día siguiente lo mataban porque había tenido que ir a una batalla en medio de la era por lo que fuera.

Asique, a ver si podemos ser un poco claros y dejarnos las críticas de la mierda de vida en la que vivimos, que eso ya lo sabemos y POCO se puede hacer para cambiarlo, sobre todo si no sabes lo que quieres... que eso ya, manda cojones.


----------



## Filecho (4 Feb 2022)

optimistic1985 dijo:


> Cuidado porque la mente es muy perra y juega malas pasadas sea cual sea tu situación y al contrario. Yo a día de hoy tengo un trabajo practicamente asegurado, viviendo con mi mujer, todos con salud etc... soy feliz, pero si me pongo a recordar aquellos tiempos donde me estaba buscando el trabajo, vivia con colegas, tenia todo más inseguro y aunque en esos momentos estaba con la ansiedad de "ir a mejor" lo recuerdo como una época más feliz. Lo de ahora es una felicidad de "hacer lo que tienes que hacer".
> 
> Pero una persona que aunque tenga mucha pasta tenga que sentirse feliz no es asi. Puedes estar con una persona tóxica de la que no puedes desprenderte por multiples circunstancias y estar en un camino sin salida.
> 
> Por ejemplo, yo tengo un colega que estuvo años pasándolo muy mal hasta el punto que las consecuencias fueron incluso llegar a no querer salir de casa. Le iba muy bien en el curro y todo eso pero en su casa convivia con una mujer que al parecer le paraba en todos los sentidos y empezó a quedarse anulado, y no "podía" dejarla porque... ella estaba sola, no tenía amigas y sus padres estaban lejos. Cada caso es un mundo



me veo reflejado, estoy que no se que hacer


----------



## Filecho (4 Feb 2022)

elena francis dijo:


> Que se divorcie joder. Antes de vivir amargado el resto de mi vida me divorcio y lo que haga falta, coño....está España llena de flojos!!!



me lo dice una amiga continuamente,,,,,y no se como coño hacer


----------



## Arthas98 (4 Feb 2022)

Gigatr0n dijo:


> Que no es tema de pasta coño!!! te lo digo yo. Este tío tiene millones en el banco. Es otra cosa...
> 
> Yo creo que es eso que llaman "salud mental", es que si no, no me lo explico. O eso, o que le han sacado algo en el hospital y no lo quiere decir pero también lo veo raro, está bien físicamente, al menos aparenta.
> 
> ...



Está quemado de trabajar. Si la empresa va bien de verdad que mire de buscar alguien que le lleve todo y que se pase mínimo un año sabático reconsiderando prioridades


----------



## eL PERRO (4 Feb 2022)

Gigatr0n dijo:


> Ya bueno, llevas razón pero tú tampoco aportas solución... no se sabe lo que propones



Si ni con los años que tienes, ni con todo lo que ya te he dicho, eres capaz de sacar conclusiones, es que tu eres parte del problema


----------



## Ungaunga (4 Feb 2022)

Dejad de buscar razones racionales, el tipo está a las puertas de una depre. Veo anhedonia en su aura. Que vaya al sicólogo a la voz de ya, siquiatra si tiene pasta y que le chute algo. La depre es muuuuy jodida.


----------



## elena francis (4 Feb 2022)

Filecho dijo:


> me lo dice una amiga continuamente,,,,,y no se como coño hacer



Se habla y a tomar por culo. Joder, es que no se puede uno permitir pasar la vida siendo un infeliz, y además tu pareja no merece vivir engañada ni tu creyendo que haces un sacrificio personal por nada ni nadie. Que la vida se vive una vez y hay que intentar ser felices....


----------



## Vardian (4 Feb 2022)

Recomiéndale 15 minutos frente al Sagrario todos los días.


----------



## Guano For Life (4 Feb 2022)

HelpAviation dijo:


> y como se vive una vida con emoción?



Yo no ofrezco soluciones, solo me limito a hacer un análisis de la situación. 

Pero venga va, algún ejemplo: hazte atracador de bancos, profesional de algún deporte extremo o de contacto, róbale a alguna mafia turca, lidera una revolución o simplemente sigue tus sueños y alcánzalos. Sé que decir esto es como no decir nada, pero no dije que vivir ese tipo de vida fuese sencillo


----------



## Jasa (4 Feb 2022)

Qué no entiendes? El tipo tiene una crisis/depresión, tiene la vida <<hecha>>, negocio fructífero, mujer, hijos ya independientes (no económicamente sino que no son críos), se ha quedado sin objetivos, ha llegado al <<fin del juego>> y en vez de verse un ganador, ve que su matrimonio es una mierda (que alguien con más de 40 palos y un matrimonio laego hablé de querer en el sentido romántico es de idiotas, se quiere de otra manera), que la cría le quiere pero es un cajero para ella, su negocio sin emoción y encima, seguramente, recibirá críticas por conseguir todo. Necesita un sicólogo y dar un volantazo a su vida, seguramente, que le haga ver nuevas adicciones o distracciones.


----------



## eL PERRO (4 Feb 2022)

La tironucabilidad de la chusma que suele entrar a este tipo de hilos da escalofrios. Y eso que los tengo en el ignore a casi todos, que si llego a leer la mierda que estara cagando por la boca la puta peor escoria mas descerebrada y sicopata, debe de ser ya la ostia puta


----------



## Vlaamse stront (5 Feb 2022)

Gigatr0n dijo:


> Vengo flipao de cojones!
> 
> Resulta que hace un rato he ido al restaurante de enfrente a monear un rato porque la faena que tenemos aquí es de cachondeo ahora mismo. Sobrevivir a febrero es chungo pero así llevamos 17 años ya.
> 
> ...



TROLL DE CALOPEZ CON PERFIL OCULTO


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (5 Feb 2022)

A ver yo tambien quiero suicidarme pero cuando me vienen esos pensamientos miro todo lo que llevo cotizado y lo que perderia si me despeño con el mercedes, y me da como un subidon de vida, me parece que lo mas urgente es vivir.


----------



## Julc (5 Feb 2022)

HelpAviation dijo:


> y como se vive una vida con emoción?




This

Eso de "vive como si fuese el último día" es una soplapollez como un piano.
Puedes llevar una existencia tranquila y ser feliz. Lo fundamental, es no soltar el timón jamás y ser dueño de tu vida.


----------



## Gotthard (5 Feb 2022)

Gigatr0n dijo:


> Vengo flipao de cojones!
> 
> Resulta que hace un rato he ido al restaurante de enfrente a monear un rato porque la faena que tenemos aquí es de cachondeo ahora mismo. Sobrevivir a febrero es chungo pero así llevamos 17 años ya.
> 
> ...



La bigotuda se las tiene que montar finas en casa y debe estar ya en modo ultimatums, se está oliendo el divorcio que le viene y seguramente tendrá cosas a nombre de la mujer por temas de hacienda. Si hay dinero (la empresa le va bien), la hija esta sana, no droja, no alcohol es lo unico que se me ocurre que lo este llevando a esa desesperación.


----------



## Gotthard (5 Feb 2022)

Vlaamse stront dijo:


> TROLL DE CALOPEZ CON PERFIL OCULTO



Que dios te conserve el oido..... porque lo que es la vista....


----------



## Gotthard (5 Feb 2022)

Ungaunga dijo:


> Dejad de buscar razones racionales, el tipo está a las puertas de una depre. Veo anhedonia en su aura. Que vaya al sicólogo a la voz de ya, siquiatra si tiene pasta y que le chute algo. La depre es muuuuy jodida.



Posiblemente el tio vive en una rutina desgastante... levanta, oficina, casa, duerme. Yo cuando el encierro del 2020 casi me vuelvo majareta y acabe haciendome supercolega del vecino de al lado porque era lo que habia. Nunca mais. Cuando pillas edad y tiendes a hacerte mas asocial no hay que dejarse y procurar moverse, hay mil cosas que hacer. Da pereza de cojones, pero una vez ya te ha comprometido con alguien a hacer algo, lo haces y sales contento.


----------



## Nico (5 Feb 2022)

Gigatr0n dijo:


> ¿Qué coño os ha dado ahora a todos los cagones por sacarme del ignore? ¿no me metiste en el ignore hace ya?
> 
> Ayer el tonto del @Vlad_Empalador y ahora tú... ¿no se os estará yendo la perola a vosotros también?




Un tío con año y medio en el foro y *va por los 20.000 mensajes *?  

No te preocupes por la gente que te sacó del ignore, ahora te mando yo al mío para que no se te descompense la balanza.


----------



## TomásPlatz (5 Feb 2022)

Gigatr0n dijo:


> Ya he dicho esta mañana uqe no he revelado ningun dato privado ni nada de destacar... de esta manera creo yo que se puede rajar de lo que sea.
> Yo pensaba que el foro más popular de Habla Hispana era Forocoches
> 
> 
> ...



Esta todo el mundo igual macho. Vivimos en la era del decrecimiento y la depresión. 

Ya nadie tiene ilusiones. 

Nos han matado anímicamente.


----------



## Charles B. (5 Feb 2022)

*No me lo creo*, amego. 

Esmérate más la prócima vez.


----------



## Charles B. (5 Feb 2022)

Gigatr0n dijo:


> ... tu sabes que te quiero, hermano.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 931855​
> 
> ...



Que tú seas maricón no aporta nada a esta historia falsa de solemnidad.


----------



## CharlesBPayaso (5 Feb 2022)

Aunque seas un podeguarro de mierda, te diré que la solución de tu amigo es que coja un par de billetes de 50 a la semana y se folle un par de putas. 
Si la puta es buena, es mano de santo.


----------



## Smoker (5 Feb 2022)

Putas es su solución


----------



## Godofredo1099 (5 Feb 2022)

TomásPlatz dijo:


> Esta todo el mundo igual macho. Vivimos en la era del decrecimiento y la depresión.
> 
> Ya nadie tiene ilusiones.
> 
> Nos han matado anímicamente.





La insatisfacción con la propia vida, la falta de perspectivas y la degeneración de las relaciones sociales, nos están matando poco a poco como un cáncer terminal
He visto a mis padres separarse después de 30 años juntos, a mi perdiéndolo todo (pareja, trabajo, confort) en el plazo de unos meses, a Buenos amigos caer en un pozo sin fondo y tener que ir a terapia y medicarse, a mi primo pequeño (nacido en el 2000) ingresar en un psiquiátrico hace unas semanas, a una niña de 13 años hasta el culo de lorazepam intentando tirarse por una ventana... Cuando digo que vivimos en una sociedad enferma no es coña ni metáfora, al número de suicidios me remito.


Pd: La salud mental no es una moda ni una pancarta, es un problema de 1 orden. Algunos lo usan como reclamo electoral y otros parece que han descubierto la pólvora ayer cuando estas cosas llevan siglos pasando, solo que al tensarlo todo a tal extremo, muchas personas han reventado. Me pregunto que será de la generación del postureo extremo y las Rrss, que no tendrán ni mujer, ni hijos ni comodidades varias... Se avecinan tiempos de hombres pájaro saltando desde un 6 piso y de venas rajadas en el baño. Cada día tengo más claro que solo la tradicion, recuperar ciertos valores y rechazar los antivalores y las mentiras de la posmodernidad decadente son lo único qie nos puede dar un punto de apoyo y evitar qie nos hundamos. Recuperar la Fe en Dios también puede ayudar... Nos engañaron con el ateísmo y nos lo creímos.


----------



## Godofredo1099 (5 Feb 2022)

pgriyo dijo:


> La creencia en algo que no tienes la intención de demostrar es la mentira y el antivalor por antonomasia.
> 
> Muy bueno para la salud mental, no es.





Se educa a los niños y se manipula a los adultos para creer que la iglesia es un nido de pederastas y corruptos y que la religión es oscurantista. Eso debería cambiar, la secularization mal entendida causa estragos, como podemos comprobar. 


Y si, la Fe mueve montañas y reconforta en los momentos más tenebrosos de la vida. Allí donde no hay fe, hay arañas venenosas habitando y tejiendo su tela de depresión, nihilismo y vacío vital.


----------



## feldene flash (5 Feb 2022)

normal , hemos creado una sociedad de mierda totalmente vacia , que solo te dedicas a trabajar como un subnormal 

y eso no es vida


----------



## Godofredo1099 (5 Feb 2022)

pgriyo dijo:


> Pues te lo creas o no, hay gente que sólo en su trabajo encuentra su realización y su solaz, mientras que fuera es donde les oprime y abruma ese vacío social de mierda.




Hay gente miserable y ruín que se centra en su trabajo y lo usa como distracción para evitar pensar en la vida de mierda que llevan. El trabajo nunca ha sido menos realización personal y más explotación despiadada que a día de hoy. Es difícil amar tus grilletes y los latigazos de cómitre en las galeras, a no ser que seas subnormal.


----------



## carlosjpc (5 Feb 2022)

tiene suerte, no hay mercedes color nevera


----------



## Godofredo1099 (5 Feb 2022)

pgriyo dijo:


> No.
> 
> Tradicionalmente, desde mi perspectiva (la de mi generación y las precedentes), nos metieron con calzador una "fe" que no tenía correspondencia con un tangible físico. Mientras que en el resto del mundo occidental había libertad de credo.





Ahora eres una vulgar ramera del consumismo desenfrenado y la ciencia, deificada cómo una religión pero con más Lagunas que el Wanaka. En tus momentos de caídas y soledad, supongo que te pondrás a hablar con Alexa o le rezarás un Ave Maria a Stephen Hawkings.


----------



## Godofredo1099 (5 Feb 2022)

pgriyo dijo:


> No trabajo = No pelas.
> 
> No pelas = No libertad.



Yo trabajo y te digo una cosa:


Trabajo=No siempre buenas pelas

Falta de tiempo por culpa del curro=No libertad de agenda


----------



## pagesitofeliz (5 Feb 2022)

spamrakuen dijo:


> Joder... Te lo ha dicho bien claro, la mujer.
> 
> A mi hermano mayor le pasa lo mismo, tiene un buen trabajo, con buen sueldo, un encanto de hijos, y es un desgraciado porque vive con una arpía.



De toda la vida quien no tiene un problema familiar sea la madre, el hijo o el espiritu santo, tiene una armonica, una trompeta , un saxofon o un trompon de varas .
Anda que no?


----------



## Lord Vader (5 Feb 2022)

Las penas con pan son menos, que decía mi abuela, y lo importante es que la hija no quede desamparada.
Convéncelo de que contrate un seguro de vida, con un buen montante, y su hija de beneficiaria, por si acaso.

_Bonus track _: Contrátale otro seguro de vida contigo de beneficiario, o cásate con la hija


----------



## Galvani (5 Feb 2022)

Pues si es así teniendo un negocio y yendole bien (puede dejarlo cuando tenga dinero invertido que le dé para vivir) que se ponga en la piel de un empleado suyo que no puede dejar nunca de trabajar sin paguita.


----------



## isasosttw (5 Feb 2022)

Yo también creo que has descrito un caso de depresión. Desgraciadamente he tenido varias experiencias propias y ajenas con ese mundo. Te doy mi opinión.


Hay un riesgo de suicidio, aunque no parece inminente .


La conversación contigo es una llamada de atención. Una especie de SOS.

Tú verás lo que quieres implicarte. Ayudar a alguien en su situación es duro y desgasta.

Si decides ayudarle, el objetivo a corto es que pase por las manos de un médico cuanto antes. ( No un psicólogo, alguien que le medique).


Hoy en día hay antidepresivos que en un mes
Te sacan de el punto más bajo y te alejan del suicidio. ( No te curan, pero te ponen en un lugar más seguro)

Una vez ahí, comienza un largo camino que es difícil y duro y donde cada uno se agarra a lo que puede( ejercicio, naturaleza, amigos , aficiones, familia, bailes de salón, sicólogos, meditación,...) . El objetivo a largo es recuperar el gusto por la vida. Y en eso va a necesitar muchos meses.

Tu decides hasta donde quieres/ puedes ayudarle. Pero por alguna razón ha decidido abrirse a ti y tal vez no lo haya hecho con nadie más. Si tu no puedes ayudar tal vez puedas intentar que otro lo haga.


----------



## Kurten (5 Feb 2022)

Lord Vader dijo:


> Las penas con pan son menos, que decía mi abuela, y lo importante es que la hija no quede desamparada.
> Convéncelo de que contrate un seguro de vida, con un buen montante, y su hija de beneficiaria, por si acaso.
> 
> _Bonus track _: Contrátale otro seguro de vida contigo de beneficiario, o cásate con la hija



Eres mu tonto

Taluec


----------



## Volvitо (5 Feb 2022)

Menuda mierda de broski estás hecho para rechazarle una invitación al Caribe con todos los gastos pagados.

Gostar con mulatas caribeñas mientras se pone ciego a combinados en el resort de risas con su colega le habría solucionado la depre, pero el señorito está muy ocupado...


----------



## Arturo Bloqueduro (5 Feb 2022)

Gigatr0n dijo:


> .....El caso es que, y para resumir, me ha contado mientras andábamos que está hasta los webos de todo y que si no fuera por su hija (de 16 años), pillaba el coche ahora mismo y se despeñaba por ahí y a tomar por culo todo. Ahí ya me he parado, lo he mirado todo serio y me que quitado completamente el bozal de los cojones para preguntarle que coño le pasaba y no ha sabido decirme nada en concreto y eso, que la empresa le va bien. Asique este tema no es algo de dinero ni de drogas ni pastillas ni nada de eso. ... que no quiere a la mujer ya (unque yo pienso que no la ha querido nunca), que está hasta los webos de la empresa ... yo le he dicho que venda por ahí lo suficiente como para irse al Caribe y que pasase de todo y *va el tío, se me queda mirando mientras se apoyaba en la puerta del coche y me pregunta "¿te vienes conmigo? si te vienes te lo pago todo"...* a lo que he respondido que no podía y me ha dicho "... pues eso, yo tampoco puedo" y ha arrancado su mercedes y se ha pirado al doblar la esquina. Espero volver a verlo pero ha sidoduro ver a un tío de casi 50 tacos llorando sin poder aguantar las lágrimas... JODER! casi me pongo a moquear yo y todo... también me ha dicho que no le cuente a nadie -ni a mi parienta- lo que me acaba de decir... me ha dejao un poco tocao, me cago en dios!
> 
> Por eso, empiezo a pensar que eso de la "salud mental" no es algo a tomarse a coña precisamente... salud mental lo llaman



El empresaurio ese se estaba animando a salir del Armario, le tira los tejos a don Gigatr0n, y este se hace al sueco, frente a la proposición de su hamijo. Otro forista con más pluma le habría soltado al empresaurio eso de:


----------



## Lechuga verde (6 Feb 2022)

Lo bonito de la vida es la juventud e inocencia. Ya después es la muerte, y nunca mejor dicho.

Eso si eres un tonto borrego. Porque si quieres vivir bien tu vida lo único que llena es la paz, naturaleza y estar bien contigo mismo a partir de cierta de edad adulta. Por eso esto de la carrera de la rata es un auténtico suicidio


----------

